# Mutation X MT-RTA



## Nailedit77 (17/3/16)

Just got myself this little beauty, must say great airflow and flavour.

Did a 7 wrap spaced coil for either side, wicked with loads of cotton bacon.
No leaks, this is an awesome little rta.

Fits nicely on my vtc mini running at 35w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

lol, i just picked this tank this morning to use.


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> lol, i just picked this tank this morning to use.


Nice, awesome tank


----------

